# DUTCH!!!!!!!!!!! 41 days later.... The Barking.....



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

The love is great, the snuggling the friendship. My children love him. But man is he a handful. He is now going to a weekly puppy class. I guess the main thing my wife and I struggle with in the barking.....We have him in his crate in the laundry room. Its right by the garage door hes uses to go out to go potty. But he barks, barks and barks some more. 

He will sleep til 6am then bark........... and bark he will until we take him out. Sleeping in will never happen again.. Then we feed and walk hm and play for a small time. Then he barks again as I get ready for work and she tends to the babies. 

He only calms down in the crate once and a while. 

Its now just past dinner time. The babies are being put down to sleep but he is barking like he is being killed, which is making bedtime hard for everyone. I cant think straight. My wife wants to murder him. I want to yell shut up as loud as I can. How do we control this? Im literally sitting at my pc typing, with headphones on as loud as they go to not hear it. I have to work, house work, etc. He never stops.

Does this go away? Slow down? Any advice?????


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, it calms down.

Take the crate out of the laundry room and keep it (with him) in the room with you. He's missing you. Not being able to participate in the activity with you is easier when he can still see you and be with you, especially if he has a toy in there to play with.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

My advice - V4 you get a V - get a milk cow & put it in the back yard !!!!!!!!!! milk me 2 times a day 24/7 - no time off !!!!!!!! clean up after me & clean me up !!!!!!!!! been there & done that !!!!!!!!!!!! so many posts - V's R easy ? no such PUP !!!!!!!!!! YOU work a V - in return - they WORK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEN - tell me if I'm wrong !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

We lost it re: Nico barking in the crate after about 2 weeks of having him. It was probably worse when we weren't there (as a neighbour said "if you're gone at work for 3 hours , he is barking for 3 hours... Literally") but he used to hush up if he heard the door opening so we had to train him in other ways.

The first night we really trained this, We crated him in a spot where he could periodically see us (if we walked through the hallway) and eventually when he stopped barking for a few minutes we let him out. He could see we were ignoring him and knew that being let out was because of his change in behaviour (I.e. being quiet). It took around 2.5 - 3 hours for it to all play out. We added the command "hush"

In the mornings we had his crate in the kitchen so he could see us making breakfast & eating but we would not let him out of his crate unless he was quiet for a couple minutes. (If we were concerned about him having to pee we would take him down quickly, no eye contact or interaction, then crate him again until the whining/barking stopped and the quiet ensued).

Consistency is key. Having kids and a v puppy, well,... Maybe you'll get some sleep like 5 or 10 years from now  Good luck!


----------

